# A little advice... A word to the wise



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When you are thinking about any of the property offered here, by any member - especially if it is a complicated transaction.... 

Click on their membership name, go down the pull down menu to the see all posts selection, and chose that.

A list of all their posts will come up (except the deleted ones, of course), and you can read about their life and issues. Some of these issues may have a bearing on any post of property in this forum, and may be worth considering when thinking of entering into a transaction.

This is a good part of the doing your dilegence before entering into a transaction.

If it's a new person without posts - be sure to ask a lot of questions and get verifications of information - HT is not going to be able to fix any transaction for you.

Just a word to the wise.....

Angie


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

And it doesn't require any contingency (in ME anyway) to either have done, or do a 'title search' where a lawyer will go back 40 yrs. checking the chain of title. Even is sellers are positive it's clear, they may not be aware of things which can cloud it. A party can pay off a mortgage but the bank might not get around to registering (at county registry of deeds) a 'discharge' of that mortgage lein.
If you're carefull, you could do this as lawyers don't do it for free, but you'd want to be sure you knew what you were doing.
Here, & I assume in other states property cannot transfer legally w/out clear & marketable title (part of which is access) be carefull of deeded accesses - this is a grey area in the law which lawyers don't always agree on (know what they're talking about). I had a 12 yr. dispute w/my abbutors once !
Deals directly from seller to buyer w/no broker or lawyer involved are most prone to problems of title showing up when you get ready to sell.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Great post Angie. There have been some suspect ones here recently and in the past.


----------

